# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Waldenstrom - Artikel

## Marieke

Mijn moeder heeft de ziekte van Waldenstrom. De huisarts is nogal vaag over het verloop van de ziekte. Hij zegt: het is een ouderdomsziekte. 
Is dat zo? heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Of is er iemand die er meer van weet?
Mijn moeder is 85 en slikt sinds 2 weken prednison. Ze voelt zich wel beter sindsdien. (was nl. herstellende van een zware griep)
Alle reacties welkom&#33;

Marieke.
:blink:

----------


## Agnes574

De ziekte van Waldenström (of macroglobulinemie) is een zeldzame, kwaadaardige beenmergziekte. Het is een vorm van kanker die sterk lijkt op Multiple Myeloom. Er is sprake van een ongecontroleerde groei van witte bloedcellen, die sterk verwant zijn aan plasmacellen. De woekerende cellen produceren een abnormale antistof, een M-proteïne. Dit werd ontdekt in 1961. Deze antistoffen zijn veel groter dan bij Multiple Myeloom.

De ziekte van Waldenström zou meer voorkomen bij mannen dan bij vrouwen. De gemiddelde leeftijd waarop de ziekte voorkomt zou 65 jaar zijn, maar het kan ook optreden op veel jongere leeftijd. Over het ontstaan van de ziekte is heel weinig bekend. 


Klachten
Door de woekerende bloedcellen is er een onvoldoende aanmaak van gezonde bloedcellen. Veel patiënten met Waldenström klagen over vermoeidheid. De aanmaak van normale antistoffen is verstoord waardoor een verhoogd risico op infecties ontstaat. Ontstane infecties genezen ook veel langzamer. Bloedingen en bloeduitstortingen ontstaan vaak door het lage aantal bloedplaatjes.

Het type antistof dat bij Waldenström wordt aangemaakt doet de stroperigheid van het bloed toenemen. Deze stroperigheid veroorzaakt stoornissen in de doorbloeding van bepaalde organen, zoals problemen bij de ogen, het hoofd, de huid, oren, vingers en tenen. De milt is vergroot en de lymfeklieren kunnen opgezet zijn.

De invloed van het M-proteïne op de zenuwbanen leiden tot beschadiging, met name polyneuropathie. Voornaamste klachten zijn krachtverlies en tintelingen in handen en voeten.


Diagnose
De diagnose van de ziekte wordt gesteld na een combinatie van lichamelijk onderzoek en een aantal testen:

een bloedonderzoek. Hoge concentraties IgM. 
urine-onderzoek 
beenmergpunctie 
CT-scan of een echo. Controle op vergrote lymfeklieren. 


Behandeling
Net zo min als bij Multiple Myeloom is de ziekte van Waldenström nog steeds niet te genezen. De ziekte kenmerkt zich door langzame achteruitgang.

In de eerste periode is behandeling gedurende langere tijd, soms jaren, niet nodig. Is behandeling wel nodig, dan zijn er goede mogelijkheden om de ziekte met medicijnen (tijdelijk) te onderdrukken. Genezing is dus niet mogelijk.

Verschillende behandelingopties zijn:

chemotherapie 
radiotherapie 
stamceltransplantatie 
ondersteunende therapie zoals bijvoorbeeld Plasmaforese 
Vaak wordt voor de behandeling een combinatie van chemotherapie en plasmaforese gekozen.


Prognose
Bij patiënten die behandeld moeten worden, is de gemiddelde overlevingsperiode vijf jaar.

(bron: nl.wikipedia.org)

----------

